# Earlybird History?



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Just got an O&W Earlybird and have seen info that these were recently sold as NOS but they were rumoured to have been the choice of US servicemen in 'nam, is that the real history or does anyone know better as the watch looks somewhat newer than the vietnam conflict?


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

JonW said:


> Just got an O&W Earlybird and have seen info that these were recently sold as NOS but they were rumoured to have been the choice of US servicemen in 'nam, is that the real history or does anyone know better as the watch looks somewhat newer than the vietnam conflict?Â
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jon, O & W advertised their watches directly in the USA and in US Military publications from the early 1960's. The Early Bird dates from the mid-1960's and while not an issued watch it was purchased by servicemen serving in Vietnam. It was commonly known as the "poor man's Airman" (The Glycine Airman being another favourite with USAF pilots in Vietnam)

You may find this interesting










and now you have got an Earlybird you will have to get one of these


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

JoT said:



> ...and now you have got an Earlybird you will have to get [a Glycine Airman]


That's right Jon,

Please note that this is not an option, it's a _requirement!_









Hope you like your Early Bird. I've been wearing mine all week. The style certainly certainly looks late-60's / early 70's to me.


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

...a side-by-side comparison just for info


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I do wish you guys would stop showing off you`re Glycine Airman









I don`t want one, I`m not tempted to have one, and anyway I couldn`t afford one even if I was,which I`m not so there


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> I do wish you guys would stop showing off you`re Glycine Airman
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OK so I won't show these either


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Rat Fink!!!!


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

That's a great pair of watches Rich







Really nice it's helped me realise that I want an Airbird











rhaythorne said:


> ...a side-by-side comparison just for info
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Cheers guys! Er yes the Glycine is on my list... but Im trying to aviod buying an identical colletion to Rich - hence the sale of the 'free' Renault watch and me buying the Nixon watch to get in there first... no seriously!


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

JonW said:


> Cheers guys! Er yes the Glycine is on my list... but Im trying to aviod buying an identical colletion to Rich - hence the sale of the 'free' Renault watch and me buying the Nixon watch to get in there first... no seriously!
> 
> 
> 
> ...










We should've bought a joint collection of watches and then rented them out to other people at, say, a tenner a week?


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Er, Perhaps I should just rent yours? with the cash you can buy more - I'll send you my wants list!


----------

